# Bait caster line?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

I am looking for some line to go on a bait caster. I have been using 14 Triline Maxx. Planning on using for top water stuff and rattle traps and cranks. I leaning on a no strech line to rip thru the weeds with. Don't like fireline on a bait caster and mono does not seem to cut the weeds easy enough. An help??


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Stren Superbraid IMO. Not sure why anyone uses anything else


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I would suggest braid...any good braid would do fine. Just do not buy base on strength...buy base on the size of the braid in comparison with mono. I use 
50 lbs test Power Pro that has a size of 12 lbs test in mono but I think it is more like a 10 lbs test size. I use a 17 lbs test fluorocarbon leader tied using a uni-knot to uni-knot knot...kind of redundant don't you think?

Fluorocarbon is better than mono when comparing senstivity but it is denser so it sinks which would not be good if you are going to use it for a top water application. Fluorocarbon is great if you are doing vertical presentaions like jigs or for crankbaiting as it would allow the bait to run deeper.


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

I recently put 17# Pline flouro on 2 of my baitcasters and love it. Had tried both braid and mono before. The thing I have noticed most is the overall smoothness and distance in casting. I do use both of these setups primarily for crankbaits.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is fishing line 101 for baitcasters:

Crankbait - 10 to 12 lb monofilament, I use Stren original in clear or lo-vis green.

Deep Crankbait - 10 to 12 lb fluorocarbon, gets the bait down deeper

Flipping/Pitching - 15 to 20 lb P-Line fluoroclear

Spinnerbaits - 12 to 14 lb monofilament


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

tubuzz2 said:


> I am looking for some line to go on a baitcaster.... Don't like fireline on a bait caster and mono does not seem to cut the weeds easy enough. An help??


This year I'm experimenting with a very different setup that so far has worked well...

On both of my crankbait setups (shallow and deep) I'm using 10lb Fireline Crystal with a 5 foot Bass Pro Shops 12lb flourcarbon leader. Did it primarily for the sensitivity with the Fireline and the invisibility of the flourcarbon - and with the very small diameter of the Fireline the crankbaits are running a bit deeper. For both setups I'm using crankbait-specific rods to provide the soft tip I like for crankin'...

Jigs/topwater frogs/heavy swimbaits - Sufix Performance Braid 55lb

Spinnerbaits/chatterbaits/lighter swimbaits - 15lb P-Line Flouroclear

Senkos/creature baits/other soft plastics - 12 lb P-Line Flourclear

Topwater/buzzbaits/etc. - 14lb Trilene XL

A little different setups than most but all have worked out well. I've fished our lakes here in N. Ohio as well as ultra-clear Norris Lake in Tennessee - especially with the deep crankbait setup - and caught plenty of smallmouth, Spotted bass, Largemouth and Stripers so visibility of the lines hasn't been an issue. And those smallies and spotted bass are finicky creatures on that gin clear water...  

My 2 cents...

Bob


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

fishingredhawk said:


> Here is fishing line 101 for baitcasters:
> 
> Crankbait - 10 to 12 lb monofilament, I use Stren original in clear or lo-vis green.
> 
> ...


I just reloaded my baitcast with 30lb Powerpro braid and I use 8-10lb mono for a tippet - 2-3' long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

